# Haus Cimmiran?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've seen this kennel on several dogs that are a mixture of East German and Czech. The dogs I have seen have been mixed almost 50/50. Haven't been able to find a website or much information. I'm not looking for a puppy; was just curious because I've seen it enough to ring a bell but haven't heard anything. Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I believe that was the kennel of Chip Wiese (sp?) and he is no longer breeding. He imported DDR, Czech and some Belgian dogs. I used to train at the same location and saw quite a few of his dogs. He was in MI for a long time and then moved south some place (TX?) and vanished.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I train with someone that has the Cimmerian lines in his breeding program. Is this the same line as you are inquiring about? He doesn't breed often or for sport market, but for LEO K9's. Though he does participate in IPO.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Those would be Chip's dogs-never met him-but really love the look of Wolf aka Itis


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

lhczth said:


> I believe that was the kennel of Chip Wiese (sp?) and he is no longer breeding. He imported DDR, Czech and some Belgian dogs. I used to train at the same location and saw quite a few of his dogs. He was in MI for a long time and then moved south some place (TX?) and vanished.


It may have been TX; I'm seeing these lines pop up in breeders here in TX.. 

Thanks to all who responded. I'd seen it enough to be curious.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

lhczth said:


> I believe that was the kennel of Chip Wiese (sp?) and he is no longer breeding. He imported DDR, Czech and some Belgian dogs. I used to train at the same location and saw quite a few of his dogs. He was in MI for a long time and then moved south some place (TX?) and vanished.


Chip is back in Michigan. My boy is a grandson to a Czech female he imported some years ago. He uses the same vet I do, and they told me that he was back in Frankenmuth. They recognized Orick as one of Chip's dogs the first time I had him in there! I guess Chip had some type of accident, sold his breeding stock except for his male, Wolfie, and just dropped out of the GSD world.

Funny, the second wolf shepherd I had was a female I bought from Chip decades ago--he turned to Czech and DDR GSDs when wolfdogs were banned in Michigan.

Susan


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

*Just realized I mis-typed the kennel name. I'm sorry.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you Susan. I always wondered what happened to him.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

lhczth said:


> Thank you Susan. I always wondered what happened to him.


I also wondered what happened to him, and didn't know until I took Orick into the vet after I got him. They mentioned that he looked like one of Chip's dogs, and we got talking about him. Always kind of a character! I don't know what type of accident he had, but I guess it was quite bad.

Susan


----------



## Liberatore (May 25, 2012)

I owned a dog from his breeding. Not an Iltis son though. Not a dog for an inexperienced person either. 

Ang


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Following...Lena has Haus Cimmerian in her line, but it's from her dam's side (great grand dam Czech Von Haus Cimmerian). Would be interested to know more as I didn't find much just googling...Hoping this is the same line that is being referenced. If not, please disregard


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Liberatore said:


> I owned a dog from his breeding. Not an Iltis son though. Not a dog for an inexperienced person either.
> 
> Ang


Right! LOL


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, quite a character.  

I didn't train with any of the Itis kids. Mostly we saw dogs by his Jenager's Unic (I think that was his name, the Zorro Laager Wall son).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Talked with Chip many times . He liked a certain type of dog. Pretty much the same as what I liked . Introduced him to one of the PDs that I dealt with and he was able to place several dogs in service.

Here is one breeding that I had that involved two haus Cimmerian dogs https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=562872-carmspack-alza

who produced this , a narcotic dog , sire of Buffalo's PD k9 Stark and Customs detection dogs https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=562873-carmspack-cubby

I believe Coppola and Davis of von der Polizei had Jen-Ager's Unic ? and/or some of the Cimmerian dogs or his imports. Their line was for service dogs. 

Bought this dog Freez Cimmeria because of her sire Charly Ratzeburger Land https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=391849-freez-von-haus-cimmeria

who produced some pretty hard dogs for PD's and prisons systems https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=562864-carmspack-mirko
and are still present in my lines to this day .

In an interview with Belgian trainers Jan Kokx and Roger Peeters , Peeters said "." He also has the best "Roby" son I have ever known to come to America. The dog they call "Charlie", this is a real stud dog, man. Without a doubt, I think he is the best Roby Glockieneck son to ever come over here. I know of no one in Europe with this much quality in one place."


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Following...Lena has Haus Cimmerian in her line, but it's from her dam's side (great grand dam Czech Von Haus Cimmerian). Would be interested to know more as I didn't find much just googling...Hoping this is the same line that is being referenced. If not, please disregard


It's the same line I was referring to. I just fumble-fingered the title. And I'm learning interesting things!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

carmspack said:


> Talked with Chip many times . He liked a certain type of dog. Pretty much the same as what I liked . Introduced him to one of the PDs that I dealt with and he was able to place several dogs in service.
> 
> Here is one breeding that I had that involved two haus Cimmerian dogs https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=562872-carmspack-alza
> 
> ...


That sounds like Chip. When he was breeding wolf shepherds, he knew what he wanted and bred for it. The female I bought from him lived to 14 years, and she was undoubtedly one of the best, if not the very best canine I have owned in nearly 50 years. She was the most intelligent canine I have ever had the pleasure of befriending, the most intuitive, the kindest, with a highly developed sense of humor. 

One more tidbit about Chip. The vet tech at my vet's office told me that as far as she knows, these days Chip is concentrating on his art, painting--I had no idea he was an artist, nor when I first met him would I have ever picked him out as an artist (I am also an artist, so might have some insight there, lol).

Susan


----------



## Liberatore (May 25, 2012)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Right! LOL


Not sure what that comment means...

Ang


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Liberatore said:


> *Not a dog for an inexperienced person either.*
> 
> Ang


I was referring to this part of your post. My boy, also from Chip Weiss' breeding, also is not for an inexperienced dog owner/GSD owner. High drive, strong prey drive, all that (and abused as a puppy as well--so it complicates the breeding even more, but he's a good, good dog.)

Susan


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the dogs that Chip had , back in the day , a phrase Cliff likes to use , were just that , the OLD type , Robby , Gento, Link , rough , tough , strong, powerful character dogs . They were clear . They loved to work. 
Sometimes hips weren't so good .
Nothing that would disable the dog from working --- on x ray examination there it would be , otherwise you just wouldn't know.

Not pretty boy dogs !


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I did notice some OFA Fair hips.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nothing wrong with OFA fair


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

carmspack said:


> nothing wrong with OFA fair


I agree, I just noticed it was there.  Especially since it seems like many breeders like to "sell" their breeding program on the strength of hips.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the strength of hips is dogs consistently producing certifiable hips . 
Some ofa fair dogs were hip improvers .


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Orick's sire is Yasko Von Haus Cimmerian. Orick's photo is attached--anyone care to offer an opinion? He is definitely not stacked, just squirrel hunting, as usual! Not very good photos... Maybe I have a better one...

Susan


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yasko von haus cimmerian

who is your dog's dam?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

carmspack said:


> yasko von haus cimmerian
> 
> who is your dog's dam?


His papers say Von Kendra Szabo DN22248302, but all I can find info on is "Kendra Von Szabo". Wierd.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

kendra von szabo

your pup Line-breeding for the progency of yasko von haus cimmerian and kendra von szabo


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

carmspack said:


> kendra von szabo
> 
> your pup Line-breeding for the progency of yasko von haus cimmerian and kendra von szabo


I'm still puzzled, though. His AKC registration paper says his dam is "Von Kendra Szabo DN 22248302 07-12". Is this two different females? Or did someone screw up, perhaps when the registration application was sent in? Could her name have been changed? I would be happy if Kendra Von Szabo is his dam, although since he's neutered it really doesn't matter.

His breeder was angry when he found out that the breeder who had rescued Orick from him had given the dog to me, and I had him neutered. If he thought Orick was so valuable, why did he starve and neglect him like he did? (I didn't mention the man's name, so I guess I can get away with saying that.)

Susan


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Emoore said:


> It's the same line I was referring to. I just fumble-fingered the title. And I'm learning interesting things!


Maybe one of the admins can edit the title to the correct spelling(for future searches).


----------



## Liberatore (May 25, 2012)

carmspack said:


> the dogs that Chip had , back in the day , a phrase Cliff likes to use , were just that , the OLD type...rough , tough , strong, powerful character dogs .
> 
> Not pretty boy dogs !


That described him to a 'T'. Seriously hard dog, fight drive coming out his ears, and that never say die attitude - gameness some would call it. Very, very, tough dog.

Ang


----------



## Liberatore (May 25, 2012)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I was referring to this part of your post. My boy, also from Chip Weiss' breeding, also is not for an inexperienced dog owner/GSD owner. High drive, strong prey drive, all that (and abused as a puppy as well--so it complicates the breeding even more, but he's a good, good dog.)
> 
> Susan


Yeah...sort of. High drive, _definitely_, but it's not the prey drive that makes me say he wasn't for an inexperienced handler. He had a ton of aggression, and he was dominant to his handler. He had no problems fighting, and I mean _FIGHTING,_ people. He exuded confidence and always thought he owned the world. He would _never_ back down. 

Ang


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ang, can you post his ped?


----------



## standinglynx (Nov 21, 2014)

I own Eragon von haus Cimmerian. Sire is Iltis von der Wildsau and dam is Ginta Z Pohranicni Straze. I've owned him for five years and would like to trace his life back as he came to me from a lawyer. How would you recommend it? The pedigree paperwork is sadly lacking.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

standinglynx said:


> I own Eragon von haus Cimmerian. Sire is Iltis von der Wildsau and dam is Ginta Z Pohranicni Straze. I've owned him for five years and would like to trace his life back as he came to me from a lawyer. How would you recommend it? The pedigree paperwork is sadly lacking.


My boy's grand dam is also Ginta. Are you from Michigan? Chip Weiss, owner of Haus Cimmerian is from around Frankenmuth, MI. He is no longer breeding, dispersed his breeding stock a few years ago.

Here is a link to the pedigree of a sibling of your dog:

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=604279-truce-vom-haus-cimmerian

Susan


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

carmspack said:


> Talked with Chip many times . He liked a certain type of dog. Pretty much the same as what I liked . Introduced him to one of the PDs that I dealt with and he was able to place several dogs in service.
> SNIP
> 
> I believe Coppola and Davis of von der Polizei had Jen-Ager's Unic ? and/or some of the Cimmerian dogs or his imports. Their line was for service dogs.
> ...



Mary Davis and Sue Coppola had Yago v d Polizie - bought from Chip Weiss - out of Queenie v h Antverpa and Pirol Enclavenhof.....super K9 and producer....my first female, Kyra v Frolich Haus, was a granddaughter of Yago's....Yago was 2 -2 on Nessel v h Antverpa.....wow! with that and the Lord linebreeding, the strength of my female lines is really set deep. 

I did talk to Chip a couple of times....first when I wanted to buy a Queenie son....and they were all gone...then about breeding Kyra to Iltis...which I never got done (DARN!!!).....I was going to try a breeding wiht Bengal (granddaughter of Kyra) to an Iltis son but technical glitches.....and super $$$$ failure with collection, AI and progesterones....I wish the male was not not at the other side of the country!!!

He had a very very nice collection of breeding females and brought in a few super males....

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I recently talked to the breeder/trainer I referenced previously in this thread and he said his bitch from Chips breeding was the best female he's ever had and continued to produce good dogs for work. He will continue to use her foundation in his program. We had a good conversation with others chiming in remembering certain dogs,etc.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I recently talked to the breeder/trainer I referenced previously in this thread and he said his bitch from Chips breeding was the best female he's ever had and continued to produce good dogs for work. He will continue to use her foundation in his program. We had a good conversation with others chiming in remembering certain dogs,etc.


Jane,

I first met Chip in about 1985 when I bought a wolf shepherd from him. I heard that a few years ago he was in an accident, and after that he dispersed all his breeding stock except the male he called Wolfy. Do you (or anyone) know what type of accident he had?

Susan


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

wolfstraum said:


> Mary Davis and Sue Coppola had Yago v d Polizie - bought from Chip Weiss - out of Queenie v h Antverpa and Pirol Enclavenhof.....super K9 and producer....Lee



My heart dog Ike, was a Yago grandson. Bought from Sue and Mary. Amazing dog. Great drive, solid nerve, hunt drive, work ethic, everything you want in a GSD. and he was super social and able to go with me everywhere. 

Don't hear about these line a lot. But Yago produced a lot of very very solid working dogs. He was a great dog. Got to hang with him a few times.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am still breeding from that line....at one point, Mary was on one of my litters for a male pup to raise as her next K9....but the breeding did not take....they really wanted to add that blood back in....

Your description of Ike sounds alot like my Kyra - Csabre and progeny....and helps reinforce my belief that much of what I value in this family came from Yago and Lord.

Lee


----------

